# wanted: Roofer for shed



## Creekcubb (May 4, 2010)

Wanting to redo my shed roof (roughly 15x20). going to need new decking and shingles/metal, looking for estimates and references. Tony 712-3510 thx


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Danny Carrol trust worthy honest 850-3754466 tell him Craig referred him


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Location ???


----------



## Creekcubb (May 4, 2010)

*roof*

hwy 29/ kingsfield area


----------



## Creekcubb (May 4, 2010)

thanks


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

Jackson LLC?


----------

